# My Zelda Clothing and Accessories



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are all my Zelda clothing and accessories...
Warning! Lots of big images!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Wind Waker shirt and Triforce belt buckle (lol @ laundry everywhere and my dog)






Two Triforce shirts





The backs of the three above shirts (Ocarina of Time, The Wind Waker, and Twilight Princess)





All I Know I Learned From Zelda shirt





Hero of Hyrule shirt





Zelda hoody (the zipper's broken...)





Back of Zelda hoody





Zelda backpack





</div>
Anyone else have Zelda stuff like this?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 16, 2009)

I want but I don't have. ;/
I want a replica of the master sword that is a real sword but that'd cost a bit.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 16, 2009)

Uh.... wow.
I actually don't own any video game clothing. I DO make my own shirts, though, but none of that.

I kinda want to cosplay, though. Once I get to college and find some cosplayers.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Uh.... wow.
> I actually don't own any video game clothing. I DO make my own shirts, though, but none of that.
> 
> I kinda want to cosplay, though. Once I get to college and find some cosplayers.


None?! I own  A LOT. Mostly Mario and Sonic stuff, though.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2009)

Once again Tye, Hotness, and I WANT THOSE SHIRTS >:O.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Once again Tye, Hotness, and I WANT THOSE SHIRTS >:O.


I got everything except the belt buckle at Hot Topic. (The belt buckle was from GameStop.)


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 16, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, none.

I don't actually like clothes the really say or mean anything, though. Mostly some cool abstracts or designs.
I'm an avid NYC-freelance shopper.


----------



## MygL (Jan 16, 2009)

AWESOMNESS xD

bad thing mexico doesnt have stuff like that T-T


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I used to wear only plain stuff like that. I hate brand names. But then I got some Nintendo shirts...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2009)

I got a 1-up shirt and a shirt with NES Link on it. XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> AWESOMNESS xD
> 
> bad thing mexico doesnt have stuff like that T-T


You could always buy stuff online...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, Nintendo retailers and such. I have a really old legend of zelda shirt. But it's very old now, about 9 years old now... I also have one that just says Nintendo.


----------



## MygL (Jan 16, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dun really trust guys in internet but probably ill try =P


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jan 16, 2009)

dude do you have hero cap and hero clothe if so can i have it :llama:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2009)

rroqer111 said:
			
		

> dude do you have hero cap and hero clothe if so can i have it :llama:


actually, I made a link costume for halloween a couple of years ago. Dyed my hair, and it looked really good...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 16, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not 'plain stuff', I own some of the most wicked shirts I've ever seen.

But, they don't mean anything.



As an artist, I guess I just like to wear art.
And I feel better buying from a guy selling his art on the sideway than a store.


----------



## KHero (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice. My brother recently bought that belt buckle.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 16, 2009)

Woah... That's a lot of stuff.

I have one Nintendo World shirt with the triforce on it, however it doesn't really fit me that much anymore. D=


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as you get it from an official online retailer, it should be fine. My mom used to be like that, too. =P


----------



## Princess (Jan 16, 2009)

u have smexi hair <3 lulzzzzz


----------



## Erica (Jan 16, 2009)

You look scary.


No offense. And my friend has teh backpack. It's sick. ;]


----------



## Princess (Jan 16, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> You look scary.
> 
> 
> No offense. And my friend has teh backpack. It's sick. ;]


he has smexi hair tho..u have 2 admit.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My hair's like that but it's brown...well...not anymore....my mom forced me to get a hair cut...


----------



## Erica (Jan 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah....... HOTNESS. :3

xD

Juts love people with flippy hair. <3


----------



## melly (Jan 16, 2009)

I had nintendo wristband warmers and pins but I slowly gave em away to my bro and friends as I grew out of them


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 16, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> You look scary.
> 
> 
> No offense. And my friend has teh backpack. It's sick. ;]


Scary? How? XD


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 16, 2009)

OH!
Actually, I forgot, I have like 15 or so TWEWY pins.
But yeah, that's it.


----------



## Princess (Jan 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
EPIC PHAIL 
YES ERICA FLIPPY HAIR xDDDD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<333 Mega's mum pwned him xD


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 16, 2009)

I have the flippiest hair of all.

*flips you all into oblivion*


----------



## Princess (Jan 16, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I have the flippiest hair of all.
> 
> *flips you all into oblivion*


<3 strikingmatches  @.@


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*grows hair back magically and flips an even more powerful flip*


----------



## Princess (Jan 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*turns head towards mega*
<3 strikingmatches  @.@


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@.@ *joins* xDD
Who knew? DF and flippy hair.


----------



## Erica (Jan 16, 2009)

I slap people with my hair at school. They get pissed. <3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry ladies i'm taken *winks and flips hair*.


----------



## Erica (Jan 16, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scary as in........ Scary. No other way to describe it. xD

The hair and your face... just... nuhhh..... Scary... at least in that picture.


I know I look scary.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd. xD


----------



## Princess (Jan 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol not 2 u only ur hair. im taken 2 DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH you should know that atleast. -.-"


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to type something about muscles and oil making me shiny but I thought it would be stupid. XD


----------



## Erica (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol. fftopic:

xD


Flippy hair is awesome. :0

Skaters..... :0


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO xDD yep
oil is scary and shininess xDD


----------



## Princess (Jan 16, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think the face is 2 chubby?
DONT GET MEH WRONG CRY LOVES THE CHUBBY CHEEKS XDDD I was pulling my friends today cuz he kicked meh -.-"


----------



## Erica (Jan 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shininess..... :0

I wish people were sparkly.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just noticed Coffeh is the only TBT-teer without a bf/gf.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow how did this topic go from Zelda to 'flippy hair'? 

That was quite entertaining to read!


----------



## Princess (Jan 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u could never be as smexi as mai friend with the cutest face in the world XD pulled his cheeks all day 2day XD *coughcoffehmyold..cough*


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 16, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear. The Twilight thing has begun. -_-;;
lmao cry xD
mega hush! im independent. don't need losers breaking my heart </3


----------



## Princess (Jan 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I just noticed Coffeh is the only TBT-teer without a bf/gf.


 *searches for a bf for teh coffeh* oooo i know who.....coffeh remember teh hearts? LMFAO


----------



## Erica (Jan 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be cool anyways. 

Twilight!<3


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

i got 2 shirts and a hat :B


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omigosh *CEN-9.1-SORD* xDDD [this is srsly off topic]
I lol'd at the /gf part. I'm straight xD


----------



## Princess (Jan 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:S sure? okay  fftopic:  enough
AWESOME WORK


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coffeh is in denial. (jk I know your straight I meant /gf because I don't have a bf XD).


----------



## Princess (Jan 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have 2 Lawlliet! XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok back on topic lets continue this in the nintendonic portal, yesh? >


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I'm on Wii-net.
2. Cry, Lawliet is owned by me.
3. Let's get back on topic.


----------



## Princess (Jan 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um no FINE U HAVE CARTOON L I get rl L XD mai siggy XDDDDDDD


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 16, 2009)

Of COURSE I have flippy hair.
I am incredibly attractive, after all.

I'm like a beautifully colored bird, waiting you you to want to pet me so I can eat you.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 16, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Of COURSE I have flippy hair.
> I am incredibly attractive, after all.
> 
> I'm like a beautifully colored bird, waiting you you to want to pet me so I can eat you.


<333 LMAO someone is full of himself xD Well better than low self esteem, eh?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Of COURSE I have flippy hair.
> I am incredibly attractive, after all.
> 
> I'm like a beautifully colored bird, waiting you you to want to pet me so I can eat you.


Then wouldn't it be feathers?


----------



## Erica (Jan 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD


LOLZ


----------



## Princess (Jan 16, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*petd df* XD


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um....yes, I guess.
It really depends, I suppose. Griffons are complex, and don't normally follow laws of knows reality.

And people with low self-esteem are missing out on the wonderful world over being vain. It's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 16, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed it is *checks self out in mirror* ;D.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 16, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LAWL or you can just press #
Don't forget that Mega ;o
xP


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 17, 2009)

Can we get back on topic...PLEASE?


----------



## j-rod ACCF (May 23, 2009)

where'd you get them?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2009)

j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> where'd you get them?


Hot Topic.


----------

